# Looking for outbound callers for work



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK today after losing a deal due to our company's dishonesty and it costing me over $23,000 in lost commission I have decided to make a strategic decision and accept a management position at a new company.

I am looking for 3-5 Sales Development Reps. Primary duties will be making 45-75 outbound calls per day to a qualified list and setting up appointments for the field sales reps. The company sells SaaS software and we will be calling into existing companies that have between 50M and 1B in annual revenue. All you need to do is show up and dial like a banshee and be able to carry on an intelligent conversation. If you know of anyone looking feel free to PM me here. The position will be located in the Draper-Lehi area as close to the freeway as possible. Preferably starting will be early January to end of January. Ideal candidate will have some experience in Account Development or Sales Development roles in the past.


----------

